# Side Imaging - Dash or Bow Mount?



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

I purchased a new SI unit for this year. Just curious, if you could only have it in one spot, where would you put it?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Depends on how you fish.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Got to go with transom/dash. There's 360 pinpoint for the bow.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

If it is the only sonar unit on your boat then it seems to me that it will need to go on the dash. 
You need to navigate from the dash. Also SI is putting a lot of detail on the screen. The more detail, the more attention it takes to comprehend it (and as my eyes get older that also means getting closer to the screen).


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll be spending most of my time on the front of the boat, although I'm to understand that a 3-4 mph troll is best for SI, and not going to get that with the trolling motor.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If SI is your main function, I would mount it on the console.
If DI is your preferred choice either place will work.
Save up you pennies and add a 2nd unit if you can work it into your budget.

IMO SI is a search tool and is better controlled at the console by that I mean it's not a screen you will use much while you are actually fishing. Generally speaking it's the least used function on most units. 
Initially SI gets used a lot as users want to learn all they can about their home lakes. While actually fishing DI or 2d get the most use.


----------

